# Moving prep questions



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I’m in the lucky situation that allows me to decide whether to spend a few month a year or even move permanently to Cyprus, due to a recently made business partnership with a Cypriot guy. I can even be part of the close knit social network through him, which –based on your posts and this is also my friend’s opinion- seems indispensable to get along. I’d be staying in a Chlorakas apartment provided as part of our deal.

I spent most of the August there to look around so I already experienced the extreme heat:clap2:

I couldn’t agree more with the pros and cons listed on the forum, though I’m used to your biggest concern, the driving. In Hungary drivers are even more crazy The left-hand drive was a bit of a challenge to me though but it became second nature after a week.

I was also shocked by the extent of littering but amazed by the sea and the mountains.

I still don’t understand how, despite of the extremely low wages and the laid-back attitude, every second car can be Mercedes? (The second most frequent car make seems to be escavator - at least in the Paphos area.) This is the biggest myth for me so far

Anyway, my friend’s lifestyle is everyting but laid back. Besides running his own business he has a full time job so he usually ends up working 15+ hours a day often also on the weekends.

Where I need your help: I’m considering moving my family to Cyprus including my wife and my 4.5 year old son.

I was quite happy to see that the Brit population of Paphos area is comparable to the locals. I’ve always wanted to make a cosmopolitan guy out of my son. This seems to be a great opportunity for him to get started by learning English in a (partly) native environment. What do you think the best way would be to start? Despite all my efforts, he doesn’t speak English at the moment. I think the best way would be to enroll him to a British kindergarden. Do you know of any in the area?

If things work out fine and we decide to move there permanently he’s going to go to a British school like ISOP, American Academy, Emba Gymnasium, Peyia private school. Which one of them would you prefer? By that time I think he should be ebale to speak fluent English to cope with the other subjects.

I’m also worried how the British and local community would let him integrated with others. And also our integration with locals and the British community. With the locals I think my friend will be of a great help, but what about you, Britisk folk? I know it’s an emberassing but honest question and I expect a honest answer too: aside with political correctness, won’t British look down on folks coming from countries considered Eastern Europe (Hungary)?

The other crucial thing is my wife’s profession. Achieving all the above golas with private schooling, etc. will only be possible if she can also work. She’s a talented printed textile/cloths designer. Besides designing she can also produce her cretions. Her specialty is hand-painted, tailor made silk shawls, scarves, ties, gifts and complete clothes. According to my limited experiences, Cyprus is about tourism and the parties are never ending, the locals celebrate everything, there are many wedding parties all the time and everywhere. I wonder if she can build her business on these parties and tourism. I mean wedding clothes, gifts, souvenirs, etc. I also wonder how much you, British people are interested in her creations. I don’t know if the forum rules allow me to the link her website but I can PM it if somebody is interested.

Sorry for the long post, I have so many things in mind and I’m eager to get as many replies as possible

Thank you in advance,
Tamas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ttomtom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m in the lucky situation that allows me to decide whether to spend a few month a year or even move permanently to Cyprus, due to a recently made business partnership with a Cypriot guy. I can even be part of the close knit social network through him, which –based on your posts and this is also my friend’s opinion- seems indispensable to get along. I’d be staying in a Chlorakas apartment provided as part of our deal.
> 
> ...


Hi Tamas,
It seems you have already got a fairly good idea of how things are here.
To answer your question about kindergarten, the ISOP takes children from kindergarten age so it would make sense for him to go there as he would already have friends there when he goes to 'big' school ' if he goes to the ISop.
I cannot see any reason why he would not be welcomed by the other children as there are children of many nationalities there although the main language used is English. 

As for your wifes profession, if what she makes is different from all the run of the mill stuff that is available here she should have no problem. Clothes here tend to be poor quality, expensive and fairly boring if you are not a skinny teenager.

As for advertsing your wifes' website it is agaisnt forum rules to actuallyadvertise unless you are a premium member but once you are an active member you can put her URL as your signature. Just do not use the forum to tout for business please.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Hi Tamas,
> It seems you have already got a fairly good idea of how things are here.
> To answer your question about kindergarten, the ISOP takes children from kindergarten age so it would make sense for him to go there as he would already have friends there when he goes to 'big' school ' if he goes to the ISop.
> I cannot see any reason why he would not be welcomed by the other children as there are children of many nationalities there although the main language used is English.
> ...


Veronica,

Thank you for your reply. I wonder if my son can start ISOP with no English skills at all. The other reason I was considering a kindergarten is that we would not stay there permanently in the beginning but spend some time there ocassionally. We still have to maintain our home here and my wife's daughter is in her last year at highschool in Budapest. For example I'd like to return for three weeks this winter to experience the other "extreme" in weather and also see how the other members of my family like the place. Do you think ISOP is flexible enough to allow my son to go to for that three weeks only and continue when we're back next time? I know you can go to kindergarten that way, and pay only for the days your kid spends there but a school with a syllabus and timetable may work differently.

Also thanks for the tip with the signature. Nice incentive to keep posting

Tamas


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Perhaps you should contact the ISOp to ask them if they will take your son for a few weeks at a time. 
You have nothing to lose by asking.

Veronica


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Perhaps you should contact the ISOp to ask them if they will take your son for a few weeks at a time.
> You have nothing to lose by asking.
> 
> Veronica


I'll do that, along with the Private Institute in Peyia and St. George Institute at sea caves. Both seem slightly more reasonably priced than ISOP and they both got very positive feedbacks in the schooling thread.

All of the schools require an interview to assess the children and I don't think my son will get admitted without speaking any English. In that case I think we should use the time we spend in Cyprus to teach him some English.

Anyone knows of good English classes or English language part time kindergartens in Paphos (Chlorakas/Peyia/Emba) area?


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Just to update you, I called all the above schools, also American Academy. No English seems to be no problem in the reception year, they have other non-English children, but they didn't like the idea of going to school ocassionally. All of them recommended to visit them in person and talk with the headmaster/principal.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Yes, when we were looking at kindergarten at ISOP for our son there was a waiting list so I presume they would admit a full time student rather than a part timer. And, there are so many different nationalities here learning the language should not be a problem. My son was actually picking up Serbian faster than Greek or Arabic which is my second lanuage!


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> Yes, when we were looking at kindergarten at ISOP for our son there was a waiting list so I presume they would admit a full time student rather than a part timer. And, there are so many different nationalities here learning the language should not be a problem. My son was actually picking up Serbian faster than Greek or Arabic which is my second lanuage!


Cleo, can I ask which school you chose at the end? Is he happy with it? If ISOP how long did you have to wait?
You mean there are so many Serbs at the school that he learnt the langue just by being surrounded by them?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

No, we had some Serbian and Bulgarian friends we spent a lot of time with and he picked it up from them. As for schools, my wife and kids are in the US most of the time so he is in school there and I travel back and forth as needed for business. If we were to have stayed in Paphos year round, we would have chosen the ISOP. My wife has a 15 year old brother who attends and loves it as do many of our friend's children.


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> No, we had some Serbian and Bulgarian friends we spent a lot of time with and he picked it up from them. As for schools, my wife and kids are in the US most of the time so he is in school there and I travel back and forth as needed for business. If we were to have stayed in Paphos year round, we would have chosen the ISOP. My wife has a 15 year old brother who attends and loves it as do many of our friend's children.


I see. By the way, is there any reason why there are no or just so few Americans in Cyprus? Budapest is full of US tourists, also Greece. 
Maybe Cyprus has been left out of the US travel guides.

Checking out your signature and the fact that you travel back and forth between these two countries makes me think that you're working hard on attracting more:clap2:


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

It would be nice if we could capture the US market but unfortunately many Americans don't even know where Cyprus is! (Embarassing as it is to say). There are no good package deals to Cyprus from the US as there are to other EU countries. There are a few of us around but like you said very few in comparison to other countries. The main market is still the UK, Russia, British expats in UAE then other various EU countries. (Sorry Veronica...going a bit off topic here!)


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> It would be nice if we could capture the US market but unfortunately many Americans don't even know where Cyprus is! (Embarassing as it is to say). There are no good package deals to Cyprus from the US as there are to other EU countries. There are a few of us around but like you said very few in comparison to other countries. The main market is still the UK, Russia, British expats in UAE then other various EU countries. (Sorry Veronica...going a bit off topic here!)


Cleo, I sent you a PM to follow up on your thoughts, and no to go on being off here.

Tamas


----------



## americanah (Sep 26, 2010)

I see. By the way, is there any reason why there are no or just so few Americans in Cyprus? Budapest is full of US tourists, also Greece. 
Maybe Cyprus has been left out of the US travel guides.

Checking out your signature and the fact that you travel back and forth between these two countries makes me think that you're working hard on attracting more

Hi there,

I am an American in the UK and moving to Cyprus in a month or so with my Cypriot husband. Before I met my husband I had never heard of Cyprus and none of my American friends had heard of Cyprus either. I think many Americans have never heard of it. They know Greece but not Cyprus. people in the UK would have heard of Cyprus because it would be a vacation destination that wouldn't cost an arm and a leg. To fly to Cyprus from the USA costs a lot.


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

americanah said:


> I see. By the way, is there any reason why there are no or just so few Americans in Cyprus? Budapest is full of US tourists, also Greece.
> Maybe Cyprus has been left out of the US travel guides.
> 
> Checking out your signature and the fact that you travel back and forth between these two countries makes me think that you're working hard on attracting more
> ...


Hmm, it really seems to be about their ignorance of Cyprus.

As for the cost, if they can afford to fly to Hungary and Greece and all the other European countries in masses, why wouldn't they come to Cyprus? Do you think a flight to Cyprus costs more? Is there any direct flights at all from bigger US cities?

I think Cyprus could offer at least as much or more (I'm sure) sights and adventure to US tourists, as the places that are currently much more popular with them.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

ttomtom said:


> Hmm, it really seems to be about their ignorance of Cyprus.
> 
> As for the cost, if they can afford to fly to Hungary and Greece and all the other European countries in masses, why wouldn't they come to Cyprus? Do you think a flight to Cyprus costs more? Is there any direct flights at all from bigger US cities?
> 
> I think Cyprus could offer at least as much or more (I'm sure) sights and adventure to US tourists, as the places that are currently much more popular with them.


It does cost more and hotels are more too. There was once a direct flight from NY but I am not sure if that runs anymore. Plus Cyprus is just one island by itself. The Greek islands are more appealling. I have 2 friends now that are in Greece for holiday going around the islands after an initial stop in Athens. They get more for the money - culture & history in Athens then relaxation on the different islands. 

Cyprus would probably be more appealing if it were a package including the Pyramids, Israel and Cyprus I would imagine. That said, with all the troubles in Israel and the shooting years ago in Egypt some people would be cautious about doing those countries so again it is a harder sell. The Americans I know who have visited Cyprus are those coming from other European or Arab countries already or those who have a Cypriot friend.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The appeal of Cyprus for the Brits is the fact that most Cypriots speak english and they drive on the same side of the road as the Uk.
Its easy to get here from the UK but from the USA there are no direct flights as far as I am aware.
Once here however because we are so close to the middle east and North Africa there are some very cheap short trips to Egypt and middle eastern countries so it is a good central location for anyone who wants to see some of those countries.
Cyprus has a very rich history and lots of archeology to explore and is also one of the best places in the world for anyone who is a keen birdwatcher being on the direct migration route. 
There is a lot more to Cyprus than beaches and bars.

Veronica


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Cyprus has a very rich history and lots of archeology to explore
> There is a lot more to Cyprus than beaches and bars.


This is exactly what I had in mind when I said Cyprus offers much more than other more popular countries.

From this perspective Greece may be the biggest rival. This might be a silly question but do we have a comparison as for the number or uniqueness of archeological and historycal sites in Cyprus and Greece. I'm afraid Greece has plenty of them as well ...

What can Cyprus offer that Greece doesn't?
Do they have an untouched place like Akamas?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are plenty of untouched places, including Cyprus own Akamas peninsular where the turtles come up onto the beaches to lay their eggs.
The Avakas gorge on the edge of the Akamas is spectacular too.
The Troodos Mountain range offers fabulous unspolit areas also.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Veronica said:


> There are plenty of untouched places, including Cyprus own Akamas peninsular where the turtles come up onto the beaches to lay their eggs.
> The Avakas gorge on the edge of the Akamas is spectacular too.
> The Troodos Mountain range offers fabulous unspolit areas also.


I agree all of these things are great and if you happen to be coming to this side of the world it would be fantastic to see, but to come direct from the US and only to Cyprus it would be a hard sell for the average American who only gets 2 weeks vacation time per year. Two weeks is a minimum someone would need to allow for travel, adjusting and exploring.


----------



## ttomtom (Sep 18, 2010)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> I agree all of these things are great and if you happen to be coming to this side of the world it would be fantastic to see, but to come direct from the US and only to Cyprus it would be a hard sell for the average American who only gets 2 weeks vacation time per year. Two weeks is a minimum someone would need to allow for travel, adjusting and exploring.


Good you mentioned this. The limited length of American vacations can also be a pro for the small Cyprus. All the other countries are much bigger. How could those fit in 2 weeks? Let alone travelling around Europe and/or Greek islands.

I spent 3 weeks in Cyprus in August. After 2 weeks including lying on the beach every day once or twice for a few hours I still managed to see almost every sights I wanted and I started to go back to the same places again. So a 2 week long vacation seems ideal here.

Also there are the seniors that are retired.


----------

